# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Humanoid robotic balancing on dynamic terrain, University of Manitoba, Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada

## Airicist

Team:

Chris Iverach-Brereton

Christopher James

----------


## Airicist

Article "Rocking the Bongo Board: Humanoid Robotic Balancing on Dynamic Terrain"

by Iverach-Brereton, Christopher James

----------


## Airicist

Active balancing highlights

Published on Feb 2, 2016




> Highlights of my Master of Science thesis research project on active humanoid robotic balancing on dynamic terrain.
> 
> This video shows the four control algorithms implemented (PID, Fuzzy Logic, two different-sized Always-On Artificial Neural Networks) used in conjunction with two control policies: Do The Shake (where the robot attempts to keep the deck level at all times) and Let's Sway (where the robot induces a rhythmic oscillation to the deck).
> 
> This video was filmed at home in June of 2015 using Jimmy, one of the University of Manitoba's DARwIn-OP robots.

----------

